# A new type of weekly competition that I'm starting



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

*MRFC (Multiple Rounds Forum Competition)*

The idea of MRFC started a few months ago when I wanted to make a slightly more competitive version of the weekly competition. I gave up, because it was way too time-consuming. My knowledge of programming has increased, so I made a partly automated version, and started the MRFC series. Links are below.

*Current Competition:*
None

*Previous Competitions:*
Original - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?54311-Weekly-Competition-Multiple-Rounds-Week-1 [27 Jul 2015]
MRFC 1 - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56610-Multiple-Rounds-Forum-Competition-1 [29 Dec 2015]
MRFC 2 - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56877-Multiple-Rounds-Forum-Competition-2 [15 Jan 2016]
MRFC 3 - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?57468-Multiple-Rounds-Forum-Competition-3 [27 Feb 2016]


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh cool. I shall do dis.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks cool! I will definitly compete!


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 28, 2015)

How come competitions don’t show up on the Home page?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

TheSquareOne said:


> How come competitions don’t show up on the Home page?



idk it's stupid lel


----------



## biscuit (Jul 28, 2015)

Add a link to the forum post in the OP.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Add a link to the forum post in the OP.



ok I'll do that


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 31, 2015)

Week 1 is over. Results are on the OP of the thread, link to that thread is in OP of this thread


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm restarting this with a more efficient system of entering times. It isn't as good as it could be, but I'm too lazy to write a program for it. Check it out here.

edit: It probably won't be weekly, because it does tend to consume a lot of time. I'll definitely try to get one in every month at least.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

pls add OH


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Kudz said:


> pls add OH



how the heck did I forget OH!?


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> how the heck did I forget OH!?



You forgot about mbld and big cubes bld but idc
It will be fun (for some ppl), if you will ad some other non WCA, but popular events such as Mirror. Than ur comps would be uniqe and if they will add it to WCA u will be pioneer.

Two rounds of pyra and only one OH round? bj

I am lazy or whatever do 2 days delay between events. You know sometimes I got to compete in school n' stuff.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Kudz said:


> You forgot about mbld and big cubes bld but idc *I will do them once in a while*
> It will be fun (for some ppl), **cough* Noah *cough* *if you will ad some other non WCA, but popular events such as Mirror. Than ur comps would be uniqe and if they will add it to WCA u will be pioneer. *First competition I'm only doing official events, I will try others other times*
> 
> Two rounds of pyra and only one OH round? bj *lol I think most people prefer Pyra to OH, but maybe sometime I will have more OH*
> ...


teext


----------



## Kudz (Dec 29, 2015)

MBLD fun with Maskow yey! Polish BLD solvers make not even learn it, even that maskow's tutorial is the best. Maskow ftw


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

The next competition will be from 15 Jan 2016 at 4:00PM CST to 21 Jan 2016 at 4:00PM CST. I am open to suggestions. Events that I will definitely have are:
3 Rounds 3x3
3 Rounds 2x2
4x4
5x5
Pyra
Skewb
OH
BLD
I will add 5 other choices, WCA or non-WCA, by popular vote throughout the next few days. Vote here.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1QX0tkeRpL9MVlwsT4vW2O5zF3PlD9uRfCCIFkzSMVMs/viewform


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

I guess since semester is over...


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 30, 2015)

I can't submit on the doc so I'll put my stuff here:
1) megaminx
2) Mirror block BLD with no inspection
3) Mirror Block


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I guess since semester is over...


I personally like your suggestions but I'm gonna be fair and let everyone vote 


shadowslice e said:


> I can't submit on the doc so I'll put my stuff here:
> 1) megaminx
> 2) Mirror block BLD with no inspection
> 3) Mirror Block



I submitted your votes for you


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 30, 2015)

1) Squan
2) MBLD
3) 4BLD


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I submitted your votes for you



Thanks


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 9, 2016)

Events for next time: (Starting on 15 January at 16:00 CDT)
3 Rounds 3x3
3 Rounds 2x2
4x4
5x5
2 Rounds Pyra+
Skewb
OH
2BLD* Format: Best of 3
BLD
4BLD* Format: Best of 3
MBLD* Format: Best of 3
Mirror Blocks* Format: Average of 5

* = added
+ = added round

Note: 2BLD was prioritized over other events with only 1 vote because it was the first one submitted.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Note: 2BLD was prioritized over other events with only 1 vote because it was the first one submitted.



*wink*


----------



## biscuit (Jan 9, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> *wink*



But 2bld is dumb... 1-lookers will win and not do any bld


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> But 2bld is dumb... 1-lookers will win and not do any bld



That's what I do in the weekly comp


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> But 2bld is dumb... 1-lookers will win and not do any bld



if people could one-look 3x3 solves, would 3bld become dumb? 1-looking is in my opinion a legitimate 2bld method.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 9, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> That's what I do in the weekly comp


If your one looking your solves than how do you get 4 secoond averages in 2x2?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 9, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> if people could one-look 3x3 solves, would 3bld become dumb? 1-looking is in my opinion a legitimate 2bld method.



Yes. Yes it would. The only thing that differentiates 2bld and 2x2 (for people who one look) is inspection.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 14, 2016)

The next competition starts tomorrow at 4pm!

<CST>


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 14, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> The next competition starts tomorrow at 4pm!



4pm in what time zone?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 14, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> 4pm in what time zone?



I'm guessing CST because that's where he is


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 14, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I'm guessing CST because that's where he is



ye

5pm est, 7pm mst, ok you people aren't stupid you can figure it out

e: Change of plans, I'm starting it at around 11am.
e2: nvm I didn't say anything ^


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 15, 2016)

MRFC 2 is starting in an hour and a quarter. The thread is posted; however, the competition isn't officially open yet.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm gonna get a quick one in this weekend, probably with fewer events but yeah, I'll post the details later
Dates: 2 months after the day after Christmas to uhh... March 1?

-2 weeks after Valentine's day, if a week were 8 days
-February 30
-The day after leap day
-Super Tuesday
-March v1
ok you can tell I'm bored


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 22, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm gonna get a quick one in this weekend, probably with fewer events but yeah, I'll post the details later
> Dates: 2 months after the day after Christmas to uhh... March 1?
> 
> -2 weeks after Valentine's day, if a week were 8 days
> ...



You just broke the entire calendar.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> You just broke the entire calendar.



i b sawwy :3 *cries*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 25, 2016)

MRFC 3 events:
3x3, 3 rounds
2x2, 3 rounds
Pyra, 2 rounds
4x4, 1 round
5x5, 1 round
Skobe, 1 round
and a few odd events
mirrorblocks bld no inspection
6x6 bld
2-7 relay
pyra, skewb, mega, squan, clock relay

:3
good luck, it will start tomorrow when I feel like starting it so probably around 6 cst


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 26, 2016)

crap I forgot about this, looks like you people will have to wait until I remember :3
It will be up by tomorrow at 6:00 cst
i pwomis :3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 27, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> crap I forgot about this, looks like you people will have to wait until I remember :3
> It will be up by tomorrow at 6:00 cst
> i pwomis :3



lol didn't get it up in time, but now it's open


----------

